# Easter Shore Blanket Chest Work In Process



## woodworker47 (Dec 19, 2008)

Attached are photos of my current project for my wife. It is a Easter Shore Blanket Chest made from walnut. Plans can be found in Woodworker Journal, April 2004 issue. I deviated from the plans in that the feet are made from a glued up blocks of walnut and I did not use veneer, just natural walnut. I have to re-saw the boards, joint, plane and sand the boards to thickness. This is the first time I have taken pictures of a WIP. 

The first three pictures are the front, rear and end panels which are rail and stile construction and dry fitted. In the next pictures, I have applied polyurethane the panels and have dry fitted again ready for gluing. The next picture show the bracket feet after band sawing the feet from a block of walnut. The last picture is the base with the last coat of polyurethane applied this morning. I now have to glue up the panels and make the boards for the lid, and complete the lid. I have decided to have a friend help me with the glue up because of all the joints and panel fittings that are required. I will post finished pictures when done.


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

Amazing work. Hopefully you'll continue posting to show your progress.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

very nice..
hint for the future..
finis/stain your panels before assembly that way no white line will show when the wood moves...


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Looking good so far please post finish product, glued up feet look great.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Those are some nice pieces. The massive legs are particularly interesting. You must have done a lot of hand work on them.


----------



## AndyL (Jun 3, 2011)

Very impressive, looking forward to seeing the finished result.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Looks great, keep the pictures coming.
Herb


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Frank , that's looking dam impressive already, and it's not even done


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Frank , that's looking dam impressive already, and it's not even done


+1 What Rick said.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

What they said.


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Excellent Frank


----------



## woodworker47 (Dec 19, 2008)

Tom,

The hand work on the legs consist of gluing up the blank and sawing the leg using the bandsaw. I then use my oscillating sander to do most of the sanding. A little hand sanding is required to finish the look.

Frank


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

looks great, look forward to seeing the finished item


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

This is very nice so I look forward to seeing the finished photos. N


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Frank that was a good choice of plans for the blanket chest. I like the feet they add a lot to the design. Nice pictures and I know how much trouble it is to remember to take pictures as work progresses.

I look forward to see the rest of the build and the finished chest.


----------



## Tonto1 (Nov 10, 2016)

A nice touch would be to add 1/4" felt padding to the bottom of the legs. If is going on a wood floor, they would appreciate it!


----------



## woodworker47 (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks for all of the kind comments. I got the end panels glued up, but am waiting for a friend to help with the front and back. Decided too many glue joints for one person. Using Tightbond III which has extended glue time, but I think the second pair of hands will help.

Quentin,

Thanks for the reminder on the pads!

Frank


----------

